# Why has my birds started freaking out?



## Standfree1987 (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok so today is day 14 of having two cockatiels, and the last few days I've been getting really down heartened and worried about my tiels, after a week in they seemed to be growing towards me, they were coming on my arm, making little tunes, and generally seemed at ease, the last few days I have no idea what's happened they both seem really on edge, especially Sally, but generally they both set each other off, I'm unsure where it's came from, I managed to take this video of them, Sally does this quite often in the last few days, there is nothing going on around her but she starts freaking out, hissing and spreads her wings like that and usually eventually flutters around the room then back... Watch the clip and let me know what you think, there is absolutely nothing going on in the room at the time, no strange noises as far as I can tell, I've noticed her do this a few times now.

Really worried despite all my efforts and research these birds are proving to be very stubborn, and very very nervy.. Despite me thinking last week they had properly settled.

Thanks in advance for any help

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTgXWrRUED4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Standfree1987 (Aug 21, 2012)

Here's another clip of her 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbpHxhdw8xI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Which one is the grey one? Because i'm pretty sure it's doing bat wings which i think is a male behaviour (if i'm wrong i'm sure someone will correct me :blush

Could there be a mirror or anything reflective in the cage for them to be scared of a reflection?

My budgies used to do something similar when i had two of them, they'd just suddenly take off around the room like mad. They were just playing though, having a little crazy time.


----------



## Standfree1987 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have already spoken on this site somewhere that the grey one was sold to me as a female, but has shown a few traits that I thought were male behaviours so this could be more evidence that she's a he lol

This is reassuring if it's just playful behaviours but she seems quite nervous and I thought this was why she was doing it, because she seems to be hissing at things which aren't there she also came to me quite easily right afterwards, then I started to think maybe her and squire had a fall out?


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Is s/he seeming scared at all when she gets back from her little fly-around? I'm sure more people will be along who know more than me


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello I can't see any sort of behaviour that I haven't
seen hundreds of times before. Your birds have settled
in & now they know they can enjoy & make as much 
noise as they want What you need now is a bonding
post to read so you end up with happy owner & happy
well behaved birds.....B.J.
Click on bellow for bonding post.
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=31981


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Loopy Lou said:


> Which one is the grey one? Because i'm pretty sure it's doing bat wings which i think is a male behaviour (if i'm wrong i'm sure someone will correct me :blush



It's not just a male behavior. BOTH sexes do it. 

And also. You bird acts just likes my Willow. She is doing the bat bird, which means she is claiming her terrority. Willow also hisses for absolutely no reason. lol. 

And when one bird starts flapping their wings (even slightly), it will set everyone else off and everyone will fly. I hate it, because in my house I'm chasing down four of them- But the noise gets them everytime.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> It's not just a male behavior. BOTH sexes do it.


Thanks, i shall remember this now :blush:


----------



## Standfree1987 (Aug 21, 2012)

Cheers for the advice, i need to stop thinking every little thing they do is a problem hah


----------

